# small tank fluval co2



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

hey guys been wondering if there is a way to ditch the huge plastic diffuser that the fluval co2 kit comes with and use something alot smaller? i have the kit and 4 cartridges sitting on my workbench and would like to actually use it in my 6g edge. i just dont want to fill the whole tank with that ugly giant diffuser. never tried the co2 thing before but would like to give it a try and see how my plants do with it.


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

anybody? has to be someone with an opinion or advice


----------



## Korya (Jun 21, 2013)

I've never used that particular system before but I think you could just run the co2 line to a glass diffuser. In the past I have used the Aqua Medic ceramic diffuser. It's glass with a ceramic disk that the co2 is pushed through to create small bubbles. Many people use these. I bought mine at Rogers Aquatic. Hope that helps. 


Korya - New West


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

There is a small diffuser that comes with another kit I believe...I think any diffuser should work.


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

ill check into those. the one that comes with the fluval kit is plastic, huge and ugly. thanks for the info, does the diffuser go by tank size?


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

King eds sells diffusers for cheap


----------



## Korya (Jun 21, 2013)

I believe there are different sizes but truthfully even on a small tank the one I have for my 75g wouldn't be too big. I think its the medium size. I'm at work ATM. Would you like me to take a picture of the one I have when I get home or have you already found one to your liking?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Momobobo (Sep 28, 2010)

shady280 said:


> ill check into those. the one that comes with the fluval kit is plastic, huge and ugly. thanks for the info, does the diffuser go by tank size?


Hey, I thought I saw it. Fluval does have a line of ceramic diffuser discs made for their CO2 kit, IPU has them in stock.


----------



## shady280 (Oct 17, 2011)

thanks for the thoughts, honestly havent had time yet, i deliver for sysco and with christmas parties here my work load has risen drastically. just put in a 16 hour night!! ill take a look online with the brands you guys have mentioned, im sure there are pictures.


----------

